
‘Post-Millennials’ on Track to Be Most Diverse, Best-Educated Generation Yet - dpflan
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2018/11/15/early-benchmarks-show-post-millennials-on-track-to-be-most-diverse-best-educated-generation-yet/
======
anoncoward111
And the "modern" economy continues to tell the "well-educated" young workers
to stay in purgatory in Starbucks and Target.

